# I Hurt My Big Toe! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin

I stubbed my toe! In my bare feet, on the carpet! My toe bent underneath my foot!  Owww!!


----------



## dianneS

Oooh, that looks bad.  Could it be broken?


----------



## elevan

Ouch!  I would say it could be broken or at the very least sprained.  I feel for you! I very easily injure my right ankle all the time.

Hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Given how you said it happened and how it is bruised, I can guarantee that you broke it or dislocated it.  You should get it splinted as firmly as possible and go have a doctor look at it.


----------



## julieq

Ouch!  That makes me hurt just looking at it!


----------

